# [SOLVED] Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm trying to get internet from my Windows 7 starter pack Toshiba notebooks wireless connection to my Windows XP pro 32-bit through a crossover cable. I've gotten to the point were the two comp's connect to each other successfully, but I still can't get them to share internet.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Shade53,

Have you enabled Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on the machine that is connected to the internet?


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

That's supposed to be a tab in the connection propertys, right? It's not there, I hope it's not because it's a Starter pack. I can't even chainge the desktop image on this machine.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

On the Windows 7 machine, have you turned on Network Discovery?
-> Network and Sharing Centre 
-> Change advanced sharing settings

Also, have you turned on the internet sharing option? 
-> Network and Sharing Centre 
-> Change adapter settings (select the connection that is connected to the internet (e.g., Wireless Network Connection)
-> right click on the adapter and click properties.
-> In the properties window, go to the Sharing tab and check "Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection".


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

It might just not be turned on yet.

Click the Start button,
Then in the search field type: services.msc
If you're prompted for administrative password, enter it.
When the Services window opens, scroll to find "internet connection sharing" and right click it > properties > start it and change it to automatic.
Click OK and reboot.

Post back and tell if that lets the tab show up.


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

@Stephen Bowles: Yes, I have set network discovery on.
The sharing tab isn't in my wireless propertys, just the network tab, thats were I'm stuck there is no sharing tab.

@tony: kinda worked, but the service was stopped right after I started it. It said it was stopped because it wasn't being used.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Shade53,

Did you try post #5? was it already enabled?


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Sry for skipping ur post, re-read #6.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Are you sharing the wireless connection out of the ethernet port?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

You may have to reboot first to get the tab to appear.

Plug the other computer into the ethernet port.
On the wireless adapters properties acces the sharing tab if its there.
Then make sure the home networking connection is set to the ethernet interface on the drop down menu, not the wireless as shown here.


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

I'm trying to get internet from my wireless on my laptop(win 7) acrost a ethernet crossover cable to my desktop.(win XP pro) basically I want to get wireless internet for my desktop using my laptop as a wireless adapter.


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Restarted, still no tab and the service still wont start.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Please do the following:
Click Start > All Programs > Accessories > Right click on "Command Prompt" and select "Run as Administrator"
At the prompt type: ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt
Find the newly created file named ipconfig.txt in the c: drive and post it back here for analysis.


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Here it is, I hope you find the answer in here.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eric-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-23-08-FA-29-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-08-FA-29-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a54b:54bc:69b5:2389%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 30, 2011 12:23:10 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 31, 2011 12:31:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889992
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A8-69-3F-00-26-22-EE-CA-F4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.85.102
68.87.69.150
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-EE-CA-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::284d:8c33:eb58:e6de%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234938444
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A8-69-3F-00-26-22-EE-CA-F4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ut.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C214EE62-5956-4C66-922C-CF0649FB8344}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Click the Start button,
Then in the search field type: services.msc
If you're prompted for administrative password, enter it.

Make sure these services are started or not disabled.
Base filtering engine
Network connections
Remote access connection manager
Windows management instrumentation

Is the sharing tab there when you click properties for the ethernet local area connection, which would be backwards of what you want, or is there still no tab on either wireless adapter or ethernet adapter?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Windows 7 starter sorry,

try this Get Internet Connection Sharing in Windows 7 Starter in One Easy Step


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Nether of them have the sharing tab, although I don't think it's going to show up untill we get that service up. Although all the other services are up and running.


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet sharing between win 7 starter and XP pro.*

Thx but thats for wireless only, I'm using my wireless to connect to the router. My desktop is too far to connect via wired and dosn't have a wireless connector so I thought I might be able to connect through my laptop. Thx still, guess I'll go start searching for a mod or somthing.


----------

